# I designed a new keyboard!



## Andrew Green (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, so I got this great idea (I was bored) to design a more modern keyboard that will take the average computer users productivity and multply it by 10!!

 Here is the concept, and I am applying for a patent:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 2, 2005)

You'll make a killing if you licence it to AOL.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2005)

That's great! I have friends who would have all their needs covered by this keyboard.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, you were bored.

 I am unfamiliar with "H4XOR".  What's that, then?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 2, 2005)

Hacker.


----------



## Sam (Aug 2, 2005)

how about thx?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 2, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> how about thx?


 For this to provide me with a sustainable income for the next 20 years, I need to be able to plan for upgrades


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice.  In the next revision, I'd like to see buttons for 'HAWT', 'R0xx0r', 'Cyb0rz', and a hotkey for 'Pr0n'.


----------



## bignick (Aug 3, 2005)

Good work...don't forget to eventually add ub3r and pwned...


I hate leet...


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Aug 3, 2005)

You can't forget the ubiquitous 'k'


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 11, 2005)

Great keyboard! Good luck getting the patent on that.  :ultracool


----------



## someguy (Aug 12, 2005)

lol


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 12, 2005)

someguy said:
			
		

> lol


 So you are happy with your purchase then?


----------



## someguy (Aug 12, 2005)

afaik


----------



## Loki (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL! OMG that is like so cool! Can I like pre-order one? Do they come in flaming hot pink?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 2, 2005)

I notice you have Ctrl and Alt but no modern keyboard is useful without their partner, Del


----------



## kid (Sep 3, 2005)

I can't figure out afaik.  




mark


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 3, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> I can't figure out afaik.


 As Far As I Know


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 3, 2005)

_
   As Far As I Know_

 HTH


----------



## Jelik (Oct 11, 2005)

Hahah - great!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 11, 2005)

I have this one at home for that one day every september


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2005)

I love it!


----------

